# How to trap a badger...



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I wouldn't try this one at home...


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I just felt sorry for the poor little sod and how brave and courageous it was.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Geez where is a game and fish officer when you need one.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Perhaps they should have started out with a circus tent!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Nice way to catch a badger....not.

Sure stood his ground.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I wonder how illegal that was? And they seem to be the guys from Soar No More which is even funnier.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I doubt it was illegal....perhaps a bit dumb, but certainly somthing I would have tried when I was his age.

Sure do give him credit.

I noticed that they were from Soar no More also.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Why would you give these idiots credit for harassing this poor animal? Why would you of tried it?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

First as a challenge without getting bit. It just plain looked fun. Second how much differant is this than catching a critter in a trap or a taking a wild horse on a rope.

Not arguing the fact that badger enjoyed being caught however.

Perhaps I am a nut however I have caught muskrats, ducks,opposum, rabbits, fox, and a deer by hand. Differant stories for each but mostly the oppurtunity was there.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Those 2 were just pure idiots, I have far more respect for the badger.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I guess I just don't get it. If the animal had to be moved or he was going to harvest and skin it, it's not much different than catching it in a trap.... but then he should have killed it straight away. What was the point of putting it in a dog kennel. Catching animals in that manner is illegal here.


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

I wasn't able to watch it with sound. Did they say what they caught it for? If it was just for a challenge then it really was to bad that it didn't latch onto him and teach him a lesson. I am pretty sure he wouldn't do it again missing a few fingers or more. I kept waiting for it to charge under the blanket when the guy kept flipping it up at him.

If it was being relocated then it probably didn't stress him out to death. if he was harvesting the pelt then he should have just shot it and not harrassed him first.

yes it is probably more humane than a leghold trap but it still doesn't make hunters look good in the eyes of the anti's


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Well said.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I second that!


----------



## sell33 (Aug 5, 2010)

What exactly was the point of that...? anyone ever figure that out?

If it was to just relocate it then i have no problem with it as I doubt they really harmed it. But I personally probably would have been much more comfortable just shooting thing thing haha.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

It's illegal to relocate animals in most of the states i've researched. With trapping you're supposed to either immediately dispatch, or release (again, most states that i've researched).

I might have done something like this as a kid... these two are grown adults though. Just more idiots giving all of us hunters & trappers a bad name.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)




----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I found myself cheering for the badger as well. I like when they walked away that the badger came to them challenging. Tough little bugger. To me that was purely harassment of an animal and shouldn't be videotaped. Just another couple of dumbasses looking for their 15 minutes of shame.


----------

